
Why is there so much fear surrounding LiPo batteries? - phaemon
http://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/230155/why-is-there-so-much-fear-surrounding-lipo-batteries
======
phaemon
The videos in the accepted answer are worth watching, though it does make me a
little worried about the phone currently (hah!) sitting in my pocket...

